# Air Fresheners



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

I know that aerosol air fresheners are bad for budgies but I am wondering if the scented wax melting things are safe to use. If they are not safe does any one have any natural air freshener recipes they would like to share.


----------



## EvanShankar (Nov 11, 2015)

I've looked into it a bit and people have said it's fine if it's not too strong and not right in front of the cage. I'd play it safe though, I don't know about you.

I have found some DIY air fresheners if you feel as though you shouldn't use the wax:

10 Simple DIY Air Fresheners You Can Make At Home In Minutes


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't speak from experience as I've never used these in my home, but they say soy-based wax releases much less fumes than regular wax, so if you do choose to use them, I would recommend soy-based wax


----------



## KinaNGeorgie (Sep 28, 2015)

The absolute safest you can do is boil some herbs or spices. I like to boil cinnamon and cloves then take it off the heat and add some orange essential oil. Reed diffusers might be safe, IDK.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I used to always have scented candles lit in my home, but now my birds are here they are a thing of the past.
Perfume, Insect sprays, scented candles are not advised. I tend to stick to scented flowers now and even then not overly strong just in case.


----------

